# For beginners by a beginner



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

After being pointed to two different sets of assembly instructions for the cigar pen by Corey and Glenmore, I just couldn't wait to have a go. This short photo-shoot will hopefully draw more members into what I'm finding is a very pleasurable but addictive side to my woodworking hobby.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Continued*

I can't believe how well it's going, I feel more relaxed with each new one now.

If shots are out of order, hold cursor over shot to see it's number.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Very well done Harry. Nice tutorial for beginners. Pen looks awesome. Harry you did a beautiful job on it. Skew gives you a pretty clean and smooth surface doesn't it. Cuts down on the sanding. Well done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Very well done Harry. Nice tutorial for beginners. Pen looks awesome. Harry you did a beautiful job on it. Skew gives you a pretty clean and smooth surface doesn't it. Cuts down on the sanding. Well done.


Thanks for that Bernie, I am starting to feel more comfortable with the skew and yes, I only had to do some light sanding along the grain using 240, 400, 600 then 1200 before spinning it with Ultra-Shine. Thanks again for you're encouragement.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Atta boy Harry! You aced another one.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great looking fat boy Harry. I like to turn them as well. Looks like the bushings you made were spot on. I can see that you have placed yourself right into the middle of the slippery slope and there is no "turning" back now. Just have fun Harry! You probably at this point have used the skew more than I have  I can sharpen a skew with a knife edge like you won't believe but I hate to use it ...lol. Your going to be a fine turner Harry, it's plain to see.

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks George and Corey but, unfortunately I may not have time to make sawdust for a while, due to none other than YOU George! YOU gave Glenmore the "Around the Woods" link and he gave it to me and there is so much interesting stuff there that I don't know what to try first! I can see now how you guys are turning out such great work, the site is full of video clips, instructions, tips etc.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

You're welcome Harry.  I gave you that link in a previous post for you to check out the neat sharpening jig he made but, I guess you missed it. I am in the process of making his jig now and, YES!, I am taking pictures of the process to post as soon as I am finished.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Harry, as always, beautiful job my friend. Looks like the router will be "collecting dust" for awhile.   lol


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What's a router Ken?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> You're welcome Harry.  I gave you that link in a previous post for you to check out the neat sharpening jig he made but, I guess you missed it. I am in the process of making his jig now and, YES!, I am taking pictures of the process to post as soon as I am finished.



George, I watched some more of Mike Darlow's DVD on sharpening this afternoon and one of the methods he demonstrated for grinding gouges was to use the common or garden adjustable tool rest which I suppose most of us have. It was just a case of adjusting the height and angle so that the gouges bevel was parallel to the wheel and gently rotate it. Some time ago I had two very cheap, very rusty gouges given to me so I tried the method on both of them and they look perfect! Beginners luck?????? After that I couldn't resist turning a green speckled Corian pen ordered by my daughter-in -law.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't think it was beginners luck Harry. You are just GOOD! 
I went by the cabinet dept. in Lowes yesterday to see if they had some Corian samples they were discontinuing and he told me he thought they might have some and to check back next week. The display samples are about 5" x 5" x 1/2" so they would work great for pen blanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

As I started trying to turn my first cigar pen I noticed I was getting very slow, erratic cutting. After 4 pens I had dulled the low quality gouge almost beyond use. A quick touch up on the belt sander and it was cutting like a champ again. This goes to show the difference between cheap tools and quality. Here is my Kingwood black titanium cigar pen.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking pen Mike. You guys are turning out some fine lookin pens. All of you, even Harry.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mike that is a great looking pen. Keep'em coming. Yes sharp tools are essential.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Awwe shucks Dave you're embarrassing me, I'm not sure if I will be able to continue with my next thread!


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Is that a sunburn or are you just blushin' Harry?

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A bit of both Ed.Why doesn't anyone believe that I'm really a very shy retiring sort of guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Harry,

I was just thumbin through my Rockler magizine, when I came across something that made me think of you.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18062&filter=24577


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very pretty indeed Ken but the one I made and use cost but a pair of hinges and works like a dream. My bench vice does a perfect job of assembly. Thanks for the thought, I really didn't realise that pen making is such a huge thing, but now that I'm in to it I can see why.


----------

